# Bleeding tumor



## HickuptheHedgie (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I've mentioned it before but my hedgie has a lump. I brought her to the vet a few months ago, and he did a check up and said she seemed healthy except for the lump. I couldn't afford to get a sample of it, but he said it was likely cancer, as I suspected. Anyway, it hasn't grown since the appointment, so I was hopeful it was a slow cancer. 

When I took her out tonight, I noticed blood in her bed. I flipped her over and the tumor looks like it has a sore on it and that's where the blood came from. It's all red and inflamed from it, and I'm kind of freaking out. I'm not sure what to do. I know you'll tell me to bring her to the vet, but I honestly cannot afford it. My boyfriend paid for the last vet bill, but he can't afford it again either. I was hoping to bring her in to the vet in about two months to get another check-up/diagnostics, since I'm most likely going to be able to afford it then. But I'm very upset that this has happened now of all times.

I just want to know what this could mean. Has anyone dealt with it before? The tumor is on her stomach, close to her right arm. Is it possible it's from her running and moving around? Like, the friction caused a sore? Or is this common in tumors? I didn't have this issue with my last hedgie who had a tumor and cancer. I'm not sure if I should give her a bath, take away her wheel, or what. She's in a great mood. I know she's been eating, so I'm not sure how much it's bothering her. I assume it must hurt, but even right now she's trying to run all over my bed and explore. Is it possible to put something like a bit of polysporin to help with healing? Any advice on what it is/advice on what to do would be appreciated. I'm just not comfortable with her having an open wound on her. Her cage is clean, so I feel like I need to try and keep it clean. I just don't know if I should take out her wheel, but she really hates when I do that. I'm just so confused and upset.


----------



## HickuptheHedgie (May 14, 2013)

I also was able to get a picture if you'd like to see. Just don't want to put it up because it's not the nicest picture, so don't want to gross someone out.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If the tumor is big enough to be brushing the floor or her wheel when she walks, then yes, that's likely what caused the sore. You can try putting polysporin on it, but that's not going to do much in the long run.

Yes, I am going to tell you to get her to a vet. I'm sorry you can't afford it, but it's what she needs. It's not fair to her that she can't get the care she needs because of your situation. If you can't give her vet care, then you should look into the Hedgehog Welfare Society and find a rescue who is willing to take her and get her the proper vet care. I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but this isn't fair to her either. Hedgehogs require vet care, especially when they have something like this going on. It's not optional.


----------



## HickuptheHedgie (May 14, 2013)

I realize it isn't optional- but there's only so much I can do. I brought her to the vet only a few months ago. I've just recently been put in a bad financial situation, and the cost of getting her what she needs is 600+. That's a little more than just a normal trip to the vet. If I had credit cards, or anything to use, I would do it. But I can't just make money appear out of no where! 

That being said, my mom came to the rescue. She recently had a change in her financial situation, and wanted to surprise me by bringing her to the vet and getting it surgically removed. Although that isn't possible for another week (because I'm out of province at the moment). But she got exponentially worse today. My boyfriend pointed out to me that it was possible she was doing it to herself by biting the wound. I had not even thought of that. I realized then that she couldn't wait, and my mom sent me money to bring her to the emergency vet as it was one in the morning (they are super expensive!). We're not sure how it started. Either she started biting it because the tumor or abscess (still unknown) began to cause her pain (this is apparently common in animals), or it ulcerated. We won't be able to tell for a couple days, as if it ulcerated it will not heal on its own. 

Most likely it is from her biting it, though. She's had the tumor for a while, and the issue only started yesterday. When I took her out today, she was being very suspicious, and only when my boyfriend pointed it out did I realize that she was in fact biting at it. And she wouldn't stop. I took her immediately to the vet, and she was still going at it. It was very scary, because within the hour she had bitten it quite bad. Like, really bad. They gave me painkillers + anti-inflammatory pills and antibiotics to prevent infection. Since bringing her home she has stopped biting, although I'll be up all night making sure she doesn't start again. She stopped biting once the painkillers kicked in. So pain was most definitely the culprit. Hopefully it starts to heal, because if not, then it has ulcerated. I need to keep an eye on her and make sure she is eating and drinking because the meds can make her feel sick. I need to limit her movement until it heals, because it's pretty bad. But she doesn't even notice it because of the painkillers, so it's a bit hard to limit her movement, although I did remove the wheel and litter box, and placed her food and water closer. 
Another issue is keeping the cage clean. The wound is still bleeding slightly, but only when it rubs against something. So I need to keep switching out beds and blankets until it starts to dry out. 
So the next few days should be interesting. But that was close to $400 just for an emergency consultation and meds. My mom still wants to look at possible surgery, although it may not be worth it as it is most likely cancer and removing it would not prolong her life (vet said this). So keeping her comfortable once we heal her wound is the most likely option, although we will be testing to make sure it is cancer and how far along it is. But she will be staying on pain meds, and hopefully she heals and there are no more complications and we can avoid any more issues related to biting (it's really scary when they bite themselves!). 

Thanks for the reply. I try my best to get her the care she needs, but sometimes it's out of my hands. Although I have gotten lucky each time and been able to find another alternative, so I can only hope that keeps happening. I honestly don't see how handing her off to strangers when she has cancer and is four years old would do her any good. She does not like other people and has a close bond with me. So handing her off to the Humane Society would only be an option if she would die without the vet care. I understand your concern for other hedgies, but I also feel that trying to guilt someone when they honestly are trying their best isn't that helpful. I assumed this board was here to post concerns related to hedgies, and if the answer is always 'go to the vet' it doesn't add much. I was only searching for potential things I could do to help her until I could find a way to get her the help she needs, as I obviously understand that the priority is to get her vet care. I am not trying to sound rude, just pointing out that letting others know it's an issue that needs to be addressed by a vet is fine. But it would also be helpful to offer ways in which I could help her in the meantime. I appreciate the help others have offered me in the past, and I appreciate you taking time to respond to me. Just something to consider.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

There is nothing anyone here can do when your hedgie needs a vet. That is one of the risks of owning an exotic animal. Good vets are hard to find and they are EXPENSIVE. There are people here who don't have a hedgie because they aren't at a point where they can afford the care.
There is no magic cure for a bleeding tumor. Hedgies are very prone to tumors and cancer.
A vet needs to be seen ASAP when there is bleeding, a new lump, not eating or just something off about their behavior--no options.

The suggestion was to hand the hedgie to the Hedgehog Welfare society, not the Humane society. Lots of difference there.


----------



## HickuptheHedgie (May 14, 2013)

Yes, I realize people do not have hedgehogs currently because they cannot afford them. When I got Snowflake, I was in a position to provide for her financially. And I have been able to do so for the past four years. I just recently ran into some bad luck. Just pointing out that situations change, and you cannot always know ahead of time what your financial situation will be like down the road. I always have money on the side in case she needs to go to the vet. That money was used two months ago at her last appointment. So I haven't exactly had time to recuperate from that. Also, her vet bill yesterday was close to $400, and if we go through with surgery, the cost of everything including yesterday, the surgery, and follow-up appointments and medication will cost upwards from $1,500-$2,000 or more. Once again, not a lot of people can afford this, or find the money for this last minute.

And to clarify since I'm not sure you understood what I was asking, I never asked anyone for a cure-all for her. I was trying to find a way to get her to the vet, and at the time when I noticed she had what looked like a small sore on her, it was not an emergency situation. I just wanted to know what I could do to *help her in the meantime*, while I searched for money to bring her to the vet. For example, I didn't know if it was possible to put something on it/wrap gauze or something around her to prevent any movement upsetting it more, etc. That's all I was asking. I just didn't want to sit by and do nothing while trying to get her to the vet.

And I only wrote Humane Society because I forgot you had written Hedgehog Welfare Society. I'm not even sure what the difference is between the two, just pointing out that I'm sure not everyone with a hedgie just gives them up to the Hedgehog Welfare Society when they have a non life-threatening issue. Because it wasn't life-threatening until last night, at which point I brought her to the vet.

Either way, she got to the vet, and she got help. Once again, I appreciate the help I have received in the past, and really appreciate this forum as it has very useful information that you cannot find on a lot of other sites. I was just a bit taken aback that someone would tell me to give away my hedgehog to random strangers for a minimal issue (it was minimal at the time because we already knew she had a tumor and had already been to the vet for it. So a little sore was not life-threatening and could have waited a few days to see my regular vet, and at a more reasonable price. The lady I saw last night said it was perfectly reasonable to assume it was from moving around. I had no idea she was biting it until the next day).

Sorry for any misunderstanding there was between what I was asking help for and what you thought I was asking. I also should have written down that I was looking for a way to get her to the vet. Just did not as I was not sure when I would be able to at that point.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

You owe it to your hedgehog to get her proper treament or to find her someone who can. Please consider, your hedgehog is at the mercy of your choice here. She doesn't have a choice, but you do.


----------



## HickuptheHedgie (May 14, 2013)

Buttons, I completely understand and agree with you! Believe me, I understand she needs proper treatment. And I was trying my best to find a way to get it for her. But it was not an emergency situation at the moment I posted this thread. It was a small sore, pretty much the equivalent of a ingrown quill. Not everyone rushes their hedgies to the vet for a small thing unless their situation changes to warrant it. I just don't see how a small sore equates to me needing to give her up. I understand if it was a serious emergency or life or death situation. In that case, obviously the life and well-being of my hedgehog overrides my desire to keep her. *But it was not an emergency. *

Either way, I understand everything said has been meant in the most positive way. I took offense, but realize that it was not said with the intention of upsetting or offending me. It was said with the intention of wanting whats best for Snowflake, so I cannot fault anyone for that. There is no need in arguing over this, as Snowflake got the care and attention she needed, and that is whats most important.

Just a side note- I looked into the Hedgehog Welfare Society, and to my knowledge, they don't even service many places in Canada (and definitely not in my area). Obviously I do not intend to give her away, especially since she has seen a vet now, but wanted to know what it was and what they do. So even if I had wanted to go down that route, it wouldn't have even been possible. I'm not sure if there's something equivalent to them in Canada, and in areas such as Quebec?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

While there are no rescue sites in Quebec at this time many of the people involved have contacts in other areas that can help provide transportation and many are willing to drive long distances to help a hedgehog.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm glad you're not offended and that you understand that is never the intentions or nature of this site. We all love hedgehogs and simply want to help eachother out. I also by no means have any desire to start an argument with anyone involved here, as you said.

You asked for advice and you got it.


----------

